# Can I ask for prayers, please?



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 23, 2021)

Our 53 year old son, his wife, and 22 year od daughter tested positive for covid 2 weeks ago.  The girls were just symptomatic, losing taste and smell. But our son developed 104 temp, chills, hallucinating, cough, trouble breathing. The high temp went away, replaced by 101-102 temps, cough has gotten worse, as has shortness of breath. Saw doctor last week, was given inhaler, prednisone, some sort of pills for cough, and antihistamines.  Still no better. Calling doctor again today, but I’d feel a whole lot better if he was smothered in prayers too. 
The second prayer request is for my d-i-l’s Dad who has been dx with lung cancer. The latest report from his oncologist was not good and they (he and his wife) are so down and disheartened.  He starts treatments, a combination of chemo and radiation together, next week. They are such good people and grandparents to our girls...and special friends of ours as well


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 23, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Our 53 year old son, his wife, and 22 year od daughter tested positive for covid 2 weeks ago.  The girls were just symptomatic, losing taste and smell. But our son developed 104 temp, chills, hallucinating, cough, trouble breathing. The high temp went away, replaced by 101-102 temps, cough has gotten worse, as has shortness of breath. Saw doctor last week, was given inhaler, prednisone, some sort of pills for cough, and antihistamines.  Still no better. Calling doctor again today, but I’d feel a whole lot better if he was smothered in prayers too.
> The second prayer request is for my d-i-l’s Dad who has been dx with lung cancer. The latest report from his oncologist was not good and they (he and his wife) are so down and disheartened.  He starts treatments, a combination of chemo and radiation together, next week. They are such good people and grandparents to our girls...and special friends of ours as well


I’m soeey, I meant antibiotics, not antihistamines


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 23, 2021)

You got it.  Saying prayers for all of them to get better.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 23, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> You got it.  Saying prayers for all of them to get better.


Thank you so very much, Ruthanne


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 23, 2021)

Healing thoughts and prayers to you and your family, Kathleen.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 23, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Healing thoughts and prayers to you and your family, Kathleen.


Thank you.  I’m beginning to feel like Shirley McClaine in Terms of Endearment


----------



## Pinky (Jan 23, 2021)

Sending positive thoughts and my personal version of prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 23, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Thank you.  I’m beginning to feel like Shirley McClaine in Terms of Endearment


Hugs to you, Kathleen.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 23, 2021)

Add mine, Kathleen! 
Take care of yourself, too.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 23, 2021)

Adding mine.

These are such serious concerns and worries for you.  My caring to you too, Kathleen.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 23, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Sending positive thoughts and my personal version of prayers to you and your family.


Oh pinky, thank you . Any version works and helps, and I am most appreciative!!


RadishRose said:


> Add mine, Kathleen!
> Take care of yourself, too.


Thank you, thank you


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Jan 23, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Our 53 year old son, his wife, and 22 year od daughter tested positive for covid 2 weeks ago.  The girls were just symptomatic, losing taste and smell. But our son developed 104 temp, chills, hallucinating, cough, trouble breathing. The high temp went away, replaced by 101-102 temps, cough has gotten worse, as has shortness of breath. Saw doctor last week, was given inhaler, prednisone, some sort of pills for cough, and antihistamines.  Still no better. Calling doctor again today, but I’d feel a whole lot better if he was smothered in prayers too.
> The second prayer request is for my d-i-l’s Dad who has been dx with lung cancer. The latest report from his oncologist was not good and they (he and his wife) are so down and disheartened.  He starts treatments, a combination of chemo and radiation together, next week. They are such good people and grandparents to our girls...and special friends of ours as well


Thoughts and prayers from our family to yours that all goes well.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 23, 2021)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers your way.  Please keep us posted.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 23, 2021)

Praying


----------



## Lee (Jan 23, 2021)

Kathleen, in these trying times keep in mind that you have friends here who are all hoping for a good outcome. Stay strong and take care of yourself.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 23, 2021)

ProTruckDriver said:


> Thoughts and prayers from our family to yours that all goes well.


Thank you , sincerely, so very much


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 23, 2021)

Lee said:


> Kathleen, in these trying times keep in mind that you have friends here who are all hoping for a good outcome. Stay strong and take care of yourself.


I will, and thank you. I do so love this forum


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 23, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Praying


Thank you, Becky. That means the world to me, and I KNOW it will help them


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 23, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Sending positive thoughts and prayers your way.  Please keep us posted.


I will, StarSong (luv your name, btw.  It sounds so peaceful ). Thank you for your help


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 23, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Adding mine.
> 
> These are such serious concerns and worries for you.  My caring to you too, Kathleen.


Thank you, Kaila


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 23, 2021)

@Kathleen’s Place, I am praying.  Scary times but God is able!


----------



## officerripley (Jan 23, 2021)

My thoughts and best wishes too.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 23, 2021)

I'm adding my prayers and thoughts, too.  That's an awful lot to have to deal with all at once, Kathleen.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 23, 2021)

Kathleen. May this prayer give you some comfort in the days ahead.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 23, 2021)

You bet I'll pray for them and anyone who has picked up this evil virus.  I  know what I went through with it and now my reaction to the lousy vaccine, so yes prayers galore, Kathleen.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 23, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> @Kathleen’s Place, I am praying.  Scary times but God is able!


Yes, He is. And I so appreciate and welcome your prayers.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 23, 2021)

Sending healing prayers your way Kathleen for you & your family.


----------



## jujube (Jan 23, 2021)

Positive thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Dana (Jan 23, 2021)

Kathleen's Place, my thoughts and prayers are with you. My neighbour's mother who lives in Oregon tested positive last week. Prayers for both of you


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 23, 2021)

I'm not good at many things, but I am good at praying. Sending Prayers your way.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 23, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Sending prayers healing prayers your way Kathleen for you & your family.
> View attachment 145933


Thank you so very much, Keesha


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 23, 2021)

Can I ask for prayers, please?​
You don't even need to ask


----------



## Pecos (Jan 23, 2021)

Add mine.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 23, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Can I ask for prayers, please?​
> You don't even need to ask


You guys are the best!  Thank you


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 23, 2021)

Pecos said:


> Add mine.


Thank you so much


----------



## AnnieA (Jan 23, 2021)

You've got mine.  Praying for healing for your loved ones.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 23, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Our 53 year old son, his wife, and 22 year od daughter tested positive for covid 2 weeks ago.  The girls were just symptomatic, losing taste and smell. But our son developed 104 temp, chills, hallucinating, cough, trouble breathing. The high temp went away, replaced by 101-102 temps, cough has gotten worse, as has shortness of breath. Saw doctor last week, was given inhaler, prednisone, some sort of pills for cough, and antihistamines.  Still no better. Calling doctor again today, but I’d feel a whole lot better if he was smothered in prayers too.
> The second prayer request is for my d-i-l’s Dad who has been dx with lung cancer. The latest report from his oncologist was not good and they (he and his wife) are so down and disheartened.  He starts treatments, a combination of chemo and radiation together, next week. They are such good people and grandparents to our girls...and special friends of ours as well


I'm on it.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 23, 2021)

Praying


----------



## Ruby Rose (Jan 23, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Our 53 year old son, his wife, and 22 year od daughter tested positive for covid 2 weeks ago.  The girls were just symptomatic, losing taste and smell. But our son developed 104 temp, chills, hallucinating, cough, trouble breathing. The high temp went away, replaced by 101-102 temps, cough has gotten worse, as has shortness of breath. Saw doctor last week, was given inhaler, prednisone, some sort of pills for cough, and antihistamines.  Still no better. Calling doctor again today, but I’d feel a whole lot better if he was smothered in prayers too.
> The second prayer request is for my d-i-l’s Dad who has been dx with lung cancer. The latest report from his oncologist was not good and they (he and his wife) are so down and disheartened.  He starts treatments, a combination of chemo and radiation together, next week. They are such good people and grandparents to our girls...and special friends of ours as well


I strongly believe in the Power of Prayer and your family will be on my list tonight.


----------



## Repondering (Jan 23, 2021)

I'm on the team too.


----------



## Jeweltea (Jan 23, 2021)

Praying for you.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 23, 2021)

Ruby Rose said:


> I strongly believe in the Power of Prayer and your family will be on my list tonight.


Thank you. I believe in the power too and so appreciate yours


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 23, 2021)

Jeweltea said:


> Praying for you.


Thank you Jeweltea


----------



## MickaC (Jan 23, 2021)

Sincere hope and wishes for you and your family.
Your son, wife and their daughter.
Sadly.......when it rains it pours.
Hoping for serious recovery for them.
Prayers for all of you.
Keep safe, keep well, stay strong.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 23, 2021)

Repondering said:


> I'm on the team too.


Oh thank you, Respondering . I feel better already just knowing so many prayers are being said for them...and I pray along with you that soon will be better too.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 23, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Sincere hope and wishes for you and your family.
> Your son, wife and their daughter.
> Sadly.......when it rains it pours.
> Hoping for serious recovery for them.
> ...


Thank you so verry very much, MickaC


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 23, 2021)

Gardenlover said:


> Praying


Thank you, Gardenlover


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 23, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I'm on it.


Thank you


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Jules (Jan 23, 2021)

Sending strong positive thoughts.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 24, 2021)

You got them everyday!  Just saw the thread.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 24, 2021)

I'll be thinking of them and sending positive wishes.


----------



## Mike (Jan 24, 2021)

Oh dear Kathleen, I am sorry to see this and
I am sending some healing.

Mike.


----------



## Ruby Rose (Jan 24, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Thank you. I believe in the power too and so appreciate yours


'Tis a prayer-chain going...feel the power! I am a newbie and feel honoured to be part of this big forum family. My prayers are old, and have always held me in good stead...in spite of...count me in on this prayer-chain or rather prayer-train and let's move some mountains.


----------



## Ruby Rose (Jan 24, 2021)

I pray for health and healing for you and your family. May God heal all your sickness and free you and everyone on this board from your burdens. He is our Healer and Deliverer and He is well able.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2021)

Yes.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 24, 2021)

Jules said:


> Sending strong positive thoughts.


Ditto.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 24, 2021)

The power of prayer is limitless
The most powerful act we are free to use

Funny, it's a common reply when someone is in dire straits, and says 'there's nothing left to do but pray'
The typical reply to that is 'oh, my, it's come to that'

When, the reality, prayer gives God the excuse to demonstrate His goodness
Stopping the great accuser in his tracks

I know
It's been my most recent experience
Up until lately, I hadn't realized how powerful

Many prayers offered gets the attention of the legions of angels

It's a golden ribbon tying earth to heaven

God's will be done


----------



## Ruby Rose (Jan 24, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> The power of prayer is limitless
> The most powerful act we are free to use
> 
> Funny, it's a common reply when someone is in dire straits, and says 'there's nothing left to do but pray'
> ...


All He asks is that you ask in good faith.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 24, 2021)

Kathleen, for you and for all those touched by the virus. 

Even in the darkest moments, love gives hope. 

Love compels us to fight against coronavirus alongside our sisters and brothers living in poverty.

Love compels us to stand together in prayer with our neighbours near and far.

Love compels us to give and act as one. 

Now, it is clear that our futures are bound together more tightly than ever before. 

As we pray in our individual homes – around the nation and around the world – we are united as one family.

So, let us pause and find a moment of peace, as we lift up our hearts together in prayer.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 24, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> You've got mine.  Praying for healing for your loved ones.


Thank you, AnnieA! 


Ruby Rose said:


> 'Tis a prayer-chain going...feel the power! I am a newbie and feel honoured to be part of this big forum family. My prayers are old, and have always held me in good stead...in spite of...count me in on this prayer-chain or rather prayer-train and let's move some mountains.


Oh Ruby Rose, that is music to me ears. Thank you


----------



## Ruby Rose (Jan 24, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> The power of prayer is limitless
> The most powerful act we are free to use
> 
> Funny, it's a common reply when someone is in dire straits, and says 'there's nothing left to do but pray'
> ...


----------



## twinkles (Jan 24, 2021)

Kathleen--prayers are being sent your way


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 24, 2021)

twinkles said:


> Kathleen--prayers are being sent your way


Thank you Twinkles


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 24, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Kathleen, for you and for all those touched by the virus.
> 
> Even in the darkest moments, love gives hope.
> 
> ...


 Thank you!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 24, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> The power of prayer is limitless
> The most powerful act we are free to use
> 
> Funny, it's a common reply when someone is in dire straits, and says 'there's nothing left to do but pray'
> ...


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 24, 2021)

Ruby Rose said:


> I pray for health and healing for you and your family. May God heal all your sickness and free you and everyone on this board from your burdens. He is our Healer and Deliverer and He is well able.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 24, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Ditto.


Thank you!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 24, 2021)

Mike said:


> Oh dear Kathleen, I am sorry to see this and
> I am sending some healing.
> 
> Mike.


Thank you so much, Mike


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 24, 2021)

terry123 said:


> You got them everyday!  Just saw the thread.


Thank you, Terry!


----------



## Ruby Rose (Jan 25, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


>


Just want to say...those prayers are still rolling along! Take care and feel the hugs.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 25, 2021)

@Kathleen’s Place 
who is that lovely girl with you in your avatar?  A granddaughter?


----------



## JudyB (Jan 25, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Our 53 year old son, his wife, and 22 year od daughter tested positive for covid 2 weeks ago.  The girls were just symptomatic, losing taste and smell. But our son developed 104 temp, chills, hallucinating, cough, trouble breathing. The high temp went away, replaced by 101-102 temps, cough has gotten worse, as has shortness of breath. Saw doctor last week, was given inhaler, prednisone, some sort of pills for cough, and antihistamines.  Still no better. Calling doctor again today, but I’d feel a whole lot better if he was smothered in prayers too.
> The second prayer request is for my d-i-l’s Dad who has been dx with lung cancer. The latest report from his oncologist was not good and they (he and his wife) are so down and disheartened.  He starts treatments, a combination of chemo and radiation together, next week. They are such good people and grandparents to our girls...and special friends of ours as well


Of course, sending my thoughts and prayers your way for you and your loved ones. God bless.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 25, 2021)

JudyB said:


> Of course, sending my thoughts and prayers your way for you and your loved ones. God bless.


Thank you, Judy


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 25, 2021)

Pepper said:


> @Kathleen’s Place
> who is that lovely girl with you in your avatar?  A granddaughter?


Yes, that is my youngest Granddaughter.  She will be 21 on July, 6’1 and owns everyher Dad)  inch of it. She really is a delight and makes this grandma laugh like no other. As beautiful inside as she is out. Thank you for the lovely comment.  It is her Dad and Grandpa that I asked prayers for.  I talked to him today (her Dad) and gosh he doesn’t sound good. Very breathy, awful cough. Said he felt really good this morning but the fever came back this afternoon and he is going down hill again ). One minute, one day, one prayer, at a time I guess.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 25, 2021)

Ruby Rose said:


> Just want to say...those prayers are still rolling along! Take care and feel the hugs.


I do Ruby


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 25, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Kathleen. May this prayer give you some comfort in the days ahead.
> 
> View attachment 145914


Oh, I like ve that Pappy. Thank you so much. I printed it out and will add it to my daily prayers as well.  Thank YOU!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 25, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> You bet I'll pray for them and anyone who has picked up this evil virus.  I  know what I went through with it and now my reaction to the lousy vaccine, so yes prayers galore, Kathleen.


Thank you Lew. I didn’t realize you have had it...or the vaccine. Praying you are better now...and thank you


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 25, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> I'm adding my prayers and thoughts, too.  That's an awful lot to have to deal with all at once, Kathleen.


Thank you Butterfly, thank you so much


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 25, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> @Kathleen’s Place, I am praying.  Scary times but God is able!


Thank you


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 25, 2021)

officerripley said:


> My thoughts and best wishes too.


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 25, 2021)

Lee said:


> Kathleen, in these trying times keep in mind that you have friends here who are all hoping for a good outcome. Stay strong and take care of yourself.


Thank you Lee


----------



## Pepper (Jan 25, 2021)

Thank you for your answer @Kathleen’s Place.  She is 6'1"?  How lucky.  She will be luckier still.  Her dad will get better.  He will.  Beautiful girl.


----------



## Ruby Rose (Jan 27, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Thank you, Judy


Just to let you know that prayers are still rolling out to you and yours!


----------

